# Our afternoon at the beach.



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

More pics lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Only a few more LOL!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How fun! Loved all the pics!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Great shots of your beautiful Poodles!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i wish i was there!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh now I really want to go to the beach!!  Awesome pictures, it looks like the whole family had a ton of fun. Your pups are so cute!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Such great shots !!! 
I envy you for having the beach.. We in Canada live in igloos.. 
We have short summers and no beaches anywhere in sight. GRRR


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

I am extremely jealous of your hawaiian beach dogs!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pictures!! You are making me extreamly jealous!!! I want to go to the beach like you have!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*MAJOR JEALOUSY HERE :alien (2): LOL !!!!!*

Hawaii and a poodles - now two things I am crazy about in one "package", just too much "for my eyes" !!!! OMG - I will start packing this instant lane: LOL 

To what island did you move to : )))) ??? Lucky-ducky !!!!:hippie:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I too am envious of the beach. I live on a lake but it is no Hawaiian beach!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Flying to Hawaii especiall where I live is SOOOO expensive.. I was there once 28 years ago with my parents and that was the last time. I loved it. Especially the big Island of Hawaii. Great beaches and gorgeous stores. Very friendly people too. The hotel had brunch with all types of fancy drinks. We had a great time. I have to stop showing dogs to go again to Hawaii..


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh I just love your pictures! they look so cute together and what a beautiful beach - and so seculded - how fortunate you are! I'm jealous too! lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I welcome visitors ANYTIME! LOL! Ora :smow: sorry....that's all I can say LOL! I would visit the snow and cold, but really would not want to live there unless it was in another country lol! No, really if anyone wants to visit come on over, i am sure between the 3 of us here we could find room. There are 3 of us here on Oahu on this forum.

I totally forgot last night though, that the sand and salt need to be washed out after the beach LOL! I had my gallbladder removed last Mon and was not supposed to lift anything over 10 lbs and Kiara is 45 lol! Getting her into the tub without hurting myself was a feet!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

beautiful pictures! so jealous! I hope that one day I can take my dogs to a beach - it had been a dream of mine forever! too bad I live in land-locked missouri!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I welcome visitors ANYTIME!


Oh well , well LMAO !!!! Than I am packing "for reals " :flybye:

It so nice of you to welcome us , goodness, you ARE in a true Aloha spirit : ))) , so you truly deserve to live in that paradise :beauty:

I went to Big Island regularly for many years *sigh... not any more due to this terrible economy :sad: that impacted my family BIG time : (((..

Oh well... "Somewhere over the rainboooowww...." ; )))


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you Wishpoo! We plan on taking our kids to Hilo in March for our daughters 8th birthday, she wants to see the volcanoes! We will probably go to Kauai, for a small vacation at the end of the year this year, since it is only an 18 min flight lol. One good thing, the fares are pretty cheep from island to island like $60 a person so, it is worth it! 

I know what you mean CM, I grew up in Omaha NE! LAND LOCKED! I had never seen the ocean till I moved to South Carolina in 03, now I am surrounded by it for the next 3-6 years lol! Gotta LOVE it!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

We had a snow Tsunami two years ago.. There was so much snow here in Montreal (Canada) we were barely able to dig ourselves out of it.. The city was paralyzed for a number of days. The dogs however loved it.. They didnt need us digging and shovelling a path for them.. They just hopped like bunny rabbits and made a tread in the snow and a ppath for themselves within hours.. 
To shovel snow is exercise it itself. I leave the pleasure to my husband.
I would rather wash sea salt and sand off of my feet any day over digging myself out of a snow hill.LOL
you should see how puppies love the snow.. They are sturdy enough and go out in 10 below zero (celcius) and shove their head into the snow and come up like Santa Clause with a white beard and icicles trickling down thier underjaw.. It is hillarious. Once winter is here will upload photos of dogs in about 4 feet of snow plowing their way...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Passion 4Poo:
I believe there is a breeder in HI , MAKAPU kennel prefix is this breeder still active in poodles. I am a subscriber to Poodle Variety (awsome poo magazine) and note many a times they have poodle specialties in HI. there are always photos of poodles under Makapu prefix


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Passion 4Poo:
> I believe there is a breeder in HI , MAKAPU kennel prefix is this breeder still active in poodles. I am a subscriber to Poodle Variety (awsome poo magazine) and note many a times they have poodle specialties in HI. there are always photos of poodles under Makapu prefix


Thank you! My subscription ran out, and I have not renewed it since the move but plan on it. I will look in the issues I have here and see if I can not find them. I am sure that Brad knows her, Bradley Odigiri, is the Pres of the Poodle Club of Hawaii, I will ask him when I see him on Thur.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes that's it.. Brad Odagiri.. now I remember the name.. Post menopausal memory loss here.. LOL comes with age.....hwell:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Passion 4Poo:
> I believe there is a breeder in HI , MAKAPU kennel prefix is this breeder still active in poodles. I am a subscriber to Poodle Variety (awsome poo magazine) and note many a times they have poodle specialties in HI. there are always photos of poodles under Makapu prefix


I tried to google this Makapu kennel and could not come up with anything, I will be asking Brad on Thur.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Brad breeds beautiful white minis and toys, his kennel name is Bradlene.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Great pictures!! I enjoyed all of them. Absolutely love the very first picture. Poodle smiles are awesome


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Your poodles are so cool! Your little one is a cutie!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

*tina* said:


> Brad breeds beautiful white minis and toys, his kennel name is Bradlene.


I know they are gorgeous! I can not wait to meet him! Have you met? Are you a member of PCH?



apoodleaday said:


> Great pictures!! I enjoyed all of them. Absolutely love the very first picture. Poodle smiles are awesome


Thank you, they are aren't they!




HiSocietyPoodle said:


> Your poodles are so cool! Your little one is a cutie!


I like them! Even my husband who says he can't stand dogs likes them! Tynkers is very cute...I got her off of puppyfind.com Yep, I did it, I got a dog from there! She was my first poodle EVER and she is the one that started the obsession!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

passion4poodles said:


> I know they are gorgeous! I can not wait to meet him! Have you met? Are you a member of PCH?


We went to a few shows to look at Poodles before we were totally decided on them. While we were waiting for the breeder, who ultimately ended up being our choice, we strolled the exhibitors tents and saw Brad's dogs. I am a sucker for a white Poodle, but my husband wasn't crazy about Brad's because the ones he was showing that day had more pink skin, and DH doesn't like that, plus Brad was busy getting ready for the show. So while I haven't met him, I think his dogs are gorgeous. And, no, we aren't members of PCH, although we've been considering joining, since we are hoping to add another Poodle addition to our family in the future.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

who breeds and shows standard poodles in Hawaii?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

The last show we attended (in January) I don't think there were any standards, but I believe there were a few at the Poodle Specialty. If you look on Infodog for past show results I see
Makapu'u 
La Marka 
Touche (they also breed black and silver mini's, but are on a different island, I believe). 
and Shertonah


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

*tina* said:


> We went to a few shows to look at Poodles before we were totally decided on them. While we were waiting for the breeder, who ultimately ended up being our choice, we strolled the exhibitors tents and saw Brad's dogs. I am a sucker for a white Poodle, but my husband wasn't crazy about Brad's because the ones he was showing that day had more pink skin, and DH doesn't like that, plus Brad was busy getting ready for the show. So while I haven't met him, I think his dogs are gorgeous. And, no, we aren't members of PCH, although we've been considering joining, since we are hoping to add another Poodle addition to our family in the future.


I go to my first meeting on the 22nd, I am so excited. I never joined CPC (Carolina Poodle Club) when I was in North Carolina because the club was 3 hrs away, and I could not drive that far to attend the meetings required for membership. NOW I can since I am in the same city! It will be an excellent way to network and get to know other poodle people here on the Island. I really think that (and my experience from shows) "poodle people" are exclusive. I mean WE LOVE all breeds, but as my name on here poodles are our passion and even some other breed people can't understand it lol. So I look forward to mingling with other people as passionate about the breed as me. Someday we really need to get together! Maybe get Kalamama to meet with us as well!



whitepoodles said:


> who breeds and shows standard poodles in Hawaii?


When I spoke with Brad, he mentioned only 1 show breeder for standards on the Island.....:ballchain: so it will limit me alot, but then again...If I get Kiara evaluated and she makes the grade, I may just grow her out into a HCC and show here here..:eyebrows: Points system here is diff then the Mainland, so it is possible that is she does make the cut, she could be finished and titled. We will see.....Now, whether or not she (the standard show breeder) would allow one of her studs to be bred to a non titles bitch is another thing :noidea: but it is worth a try. Maybe bringing more diversity into the lines out here will allow it to happen....I am hoping. Testing is NOT a priority to most of the breeders around here, and I think I have only heard of 1 or 2 standard breeders out here besides her and they are not show breeders so the lines would be questionable. Kiara has TONS of Bibilots in her lines one her Sire's side but she is Parti factored and pretty much all pet lined on her Dam's side. Way back there is some Graphics, and mostly blue and silvers her pedigree is not the greatest, but I am sure that not all CH lines started with the greatest in the beginning. It is going to be like starting my own lines, basically starting from scratch working with basic and striving for excellence!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

*tina* said:


> The last show we attended (in January) I don't think there were any standards, but I believe there were a few at the Poodle Specialty. If you look on Infodog for past show results I see
> Makapu'u
> La Marka
> Touche (they also breed black and silver mini's, but are on a different island, I believe).
> and Shertonah


Thank you Tina! I will research more!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

The pics are lovely. You are fortunate to have such wonderful beaches where you can take you dogs. There are lots of beaches around here but most do not allow dogs on them which is a real pain.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

When I bred Lola to Patrick last year, I was in Maine (U.S.) and took my girl to the beach. It was high tide.. GORGEOUS.. I loved every moment and my girl was flying high with so much zest for life.. She loved the little inlet with the soft waves and was running after seagulls. We both had a great time. Was too cold to swim.
I envy people who live by a glorious beach and Hawaii is THE ULTIMATE in stunning beaches. One other place I have been to that equals the beaches of Hawaii is Aruba and St. Martin Islands. gorgeous.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I live at the beach and take the dogs in late summer and fall when they are allowed on the beaches. Its very nice. The east coast waters are so so - but still, it is the ocean - something very free and tranquil about the beach. 

My favorite beach was by far Costa Rico. I was on both sides of the country the Caribbean and Atlantic both equally beautiful. Walking through the rain Forrest was a wonderful experience!

I want to go to Hawii soon!! Love the pictures.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been to the beach in SC and in NC and both leave alot to be desired but they are not as bad as the beaches I have been to in CA the ones I went to were dirty and you could not see a think in the water...The SOUND though, yes very tranquil..


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Olie said:


> I live at the beach and take the dogs in late summer and fall when they are allowed on the beaches. Its very nice. The east coast waters are so so - but still, it is the ocean - something very free and tranquil about the beach.
> 
> My favorite beach was by far Costa Rico. I was on both sides of the country the Caribbean and Atlantic both equally beautiful. Walking through the rain Forrest was a wonderful experience!
> 
> I want to go to Hawii soon!! Love the pictures.


shall i wax poetic on costa rica??? i've been there twice. i love that country. i want to go back before i even leave.

*sigh*


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh Olie I envy you !


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I have been to the beach in SC and in NC and both leave alot to be desired but they are not as bad as the beaches I have been to* in CA the ones I went to were dirty and you could not see a think in the water...*


Ha ha ha, tell me about it LOL I HATE Bay Area beaches *ugh. Never go to the beach and always wonder how my hubby can stand to windsurf in that cold and murky water :wacko:

Caribbean beaches are VERY beautiful, but I prefer Hawaii since I love the smell of HI and also balmy climate  Some Mediterranean beaches are also gorgeous - but for me still - nothing can beat the HI :first: Maybe Tahiti ??? LOL


----------

